# Modern Shetland



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jan 30, 2010)

After watching an exhilirating video of a breath taking Modern Shetland. . . . .my fiance and myself have convinced each other we must get one!






Honestly though, we want to learn quite a bit about these horses before diving in, but it's obvious that we've opened up another savings account for a "new addition". So far, all that I know is that they are up to 46" in height and can come in any color (thank you AMHR/ASPC website).

I need/want to learn MORE MORE MORE about these gorgeous movers!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a MP pony and I LOVE HIM he is just wonderful so pretty to look at and really has a very pretty head - so refined and horse like- wonderful personality- I can not say enough good about him.

We have a classic to who is a lot more flighty then the MP but in fairness to the classic he is a 2 yr old and a very immature one at that.

There are plenty of people who can really help you out with the Modern and Modern Pleasure ponies check out the pony forum here on LB- and if you do a google search you will be able to find some farms to contact as well I am sure.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 30, 2010)

We have two Modern shetlands along with some Classics and we love the Moderns.....they are shown differently than of the Classic's and miniatures. They are very smart and you handle them alittle differently than other horses, very slowly.

Our Classic shetland is a bit more nervous than of the two Moderns and hot also to handle, that is just the way he was bred and will never change but he shows fantastic and six feet off the lead for Scott showing with body movement cues and no speaking or touching the horse. That is how we teach our horses for halter, body language.

We have a coming two yr old filly that will stay small enough to hardship AMHR next year and she placed in many classes at Congress, our other modern is a coming two year old gelding and he is awesome to show also and next year he will be in harness for his Futurity.

Check out our website for the ponies, we started with one pony and have added quite a few since we bought our Classic gelding, they are just as addictive as the miniatures, they just have a bigger engine...and tons of fun and a bit hotter.

Taylors Pony Farm in Michigan is where we bought the Modern gelding "Michigan's Sox Appeal" aka...Soxy....and he is sweet as they can be and very affectionate. Taylors have quite a few Moderns that they show all season and most of the showing is done by three youths that are grandchildren of the Taylors. That is who we bought our first Modern from and got us started in how to show a Modern and been very helpful in getting us heading in the right direction.

The other Modern filly we bought from Jackie Tyler in Wisconsin, Emerald Glenn Farm and she also has very nice ponies and Johnny Girl EGF aka....Monkey is a very sweet and loving filly and hotter than a firecracker and she can move out very nicely with her tail flagging too with her buddy Soxy in the field beside her. They are fun watching in the field playing tag...

I have some places on my website under the "Links Page" for pony farms of people that we know.

Matt Schuckert trained our Modern "Michigan's Sox Appeal" and Sox is practically push button and they are now located in Kentucky, he will be going in harness next year and will be at Matt's for training.


----------



## [email protected] River (Jan 31, 2010)

Jump on the bandwagon!!!





We have had Miniatures for about 30 years, and got our first two Modern Ponies in 2006. We now have 6, with plans to start a breeding program in the Spring. We LOVE them!

They have the grace and presence of a much larger horse and are FULL of fire..... Just beautiful to watch!

Here is our Shetland website, so you can take a peek:

www.srfshetlands.com


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow those are beautiful, KTS!

Thanks guys so much! I am really hoping that I can come across a "natural mover" that doesn't need chains, etc. but we shall see LOL.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 31, 2010)

Matt Schuckertt moved to KY last year, Debanoire Stables. I don't know if he is breeding now or just training. Bill Eperthner is in PA, E's Training Center, I do know he does breed. AGS Stables is in IN as well as Pheasant Run. Not to mentions Amber Montgomery.

Don't just look on the east coast though, there are some great farms in the middle section of the states.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 2, 2010)

[email protected] River said:


> Here is our Shetland website, so you can take a peek:www.srfshetlands.com



OMG Extreme is so beautiful what an amazing and talented gelding LOVE HIM


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 3, 2010)

Some of the nicest people I have found to talk to in the Midwest (IL in particulair where we live) are Bruce Becker of Brush Creek Stables in Arlington IL; Amy Roberts Dekalb IL; Jason and Brenda Prince of Herscher IL. Whether you are from the area or not, I am sure you would find them very friendly and helpful. You can find their addresses and phones or emails in the Journal or in one of the ASPC/AMHR Directories. Enjoy!


----------

